# Uber commissions



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I know that Uber reports all money (including their take) on our 1099. I would like to know how I can find out what was Uber's cut so I can deduct it from my taxes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAbDog65 said:


> I know that Uber reports all money (including their take) on our 1099. I would like to know how I can find out what was Uber's cut so I can deduct it from my taxes.


I think there is a Tax Information section on your Uber online account that will have the breakdown. Or just subtract your total deposits from Uber into your bank account from the amounts on your 1099's. Numbers might not always jive because Uber uses the accrual method of accounting and most Uber drivers use the cash method. In other words, you might have been paid in January for rides you gave in December.


----------

